

Poor, Hispanic school focuses on test prep, sees huge gains - sonabinu
http://www.washingtonpost.com/local/education/poor-hispanic-school-focuses-on-test-prep-sees-huge-gains-but-can-it-be-replicated/2015/01/10/5a65ca1c-5b95-11e4-8264-deed989ae9a2_story.html?hpid=z4

======
teovall
Are they learning better, or just learning to take tests better? I suspect the
latter. Is that really the best use of their time and our money?

